# Gnome 2.8

## Tùrin_Mormegil

vorrei mergere gnome 2.8 che è maskato... ho scommentato tutto quello che lo riguarda nel package.mask, gli ho passato dato l'ebuild da mergere ma mi trova cmq delle dipendenze da mergere ogni volta

 *Bash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# emerge /usr/portage/gnome-base/gnome/gnome-2.8.0-r1.ebuild
> 
> Calculating dependencies \
> ...

 

siccome non ho voglia di passargli tutti gli ebuild dei pacchetti volevo sapere se avevate qualche altra soluzione da suggerirmi  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La soluzione migliore sarebbe di metterli in quel file (se sono hard masked anche l'unica). Se no puoi dare

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p gnome
```

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

avendo letto per benino la man di emerge ci ero arrivato  :Smile:  grazie comunque per la risposta velocissima  :Smile: 

----------

## sorchino

Uhm, calma calma...

Qualcosa hai sbagliato, visto che il file package.mask serve per gli hard masked. Gnome 2.8 è maskato solo con ~ come ti dice il messaggio d'errore. Usa quindi package.keywords e non ACCEPT_KEYWORDS che è deprecato al prossimo emerge -uD world ti downgraderebbe tutto (no, non usare neanche -UD, deprecato anche quello  :Smile:  )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[quote="[Alexi_Laiho]ACCEPT_KEYWORDS che è deprecato al prossimo emerge -uD world ti downgraderebbe tutto (no, non usare neanche -UD, deprecato anche quello  :Smile:  )[/quote]

Infatti ma ci devi mettere tutte le dipendenze e non e' una cosa gradevole... o mi sfugge qualcosa?

----------

## Gyrus

Io ho fatto come dice fedeliallalinea

ed e' andato tutto bene, anche se con il 2.8 ancora non va tutto.

Ad esempio io non riesco a mettere l'applet di monitor di sistema:

da errore.

Per il resto funge tutto al 97%.

Gyrus

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Gyrus wrote:*   

> Io ho fatto come dice fedeliallalinea

 

[Alexi_Laiho] ha ragione sarebbe meglio l'altra soluzione

----------

## mrfree

 *Quote:*   

> [Alexi_Laiho] ha ragione sarebbe meglio l'altra soluzione

 

Infatti io ho fatto così... a manina insomma.

Non è che qualche anima buona potrebbe buttare giù due righe di script per automatizzare queste cosette   :Wink: 

Che sia un nuovo tool di gekit?   :Smile: 

----------

## Ghostraider

A quando secondo voi l'unmasked di Gnome 2.8 ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Solo per info avevo splittato il post con il mio scriptino che trovate qua (quello che chiedeva mrfree) https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=238074

----------

